# 10-7 thru -9 2011 doles



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

so i am just looking to see who is going to be there this year.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

count me in


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im definitely going... we will have a ton of people in our group, so if any of yall want to ride, hit us up.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

you gonna have the kitty purring or is it still hacking up hair balls?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Jason Graham is working his magic on it as we speak... I dont have time to work on it right now with work getting busier and busier.


----------

